# Printing my own shipping boxes, need help with a few things



## Thirteenthasylum (Jan 9, 2009)

So i'm really hoping that I am putting this in the right category. So i'm going to be printing graphics on my own shipping boxes, but I'm just wondering if there are some people around that could give me some pointers on what inks to use, the process i should use, and and tips to get aroud massive frusteration at the end? If someone could help I would really really appreciate it.
*Puppet*


----------



## BP (Jun 10, 2008)

You can do this. I use Nazdar poster ink. All you do is print your boxes and then let dry( air dry)!


----------



## Thirteenthasylum (Jan 9, 2009)

thats great, thank you so much. When i screen print them, would it be best to rig up something to hold it in place? I'm just worried about them slipping and having all my prints off


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

vacum table or spray adhesive should be OK.


----------



## BP (Jun 10, 2008)

You will not have to hold them down with anything. The ink is like water and will not pick up the box.
Just use a little off contact.


----------



## Thirteenthasylum (Jan 9, 2009)

Great, thank you for the help!!


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Nazdar smells, so wear a mask.


----------

